# Best Ice Creepers for micky mouse boots??



## troutmaster33 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm lookin for a pair of ice creepers that wont come off my Micky Mouse boots just havent found anything that works well and wont Fall off when walking.. Thanks in advance Bryan...


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Zip screws
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Best thing you can have with out screwing into the boot its self hands down.
Click on the pic for the link.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

I agree with above posts. They definitly have a strong rubber smell to them--won't have a problem locating them for awhile. Problem I have with them though is that I lost several of the screws over the course of the winter. I see where you can buy replacement screws. I did used to use the green ones(don't know name) and they work OK but occassionally I'd slip with them.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Arctic spurs. 2 spikes/spades in middle of shoe and one clasp on each boot. Good grip on ice and easy on/easy off.


----------



## Ice Hopper (Jan 24, 2010)

MICROspikes by kahtoola are the best ice creepers that I've ever worn. They weigh next to nothing, made from stainless steel and fit any shape or size boot. The silicone type material they use won't get stiff in the cold. You can run full tilt across glare ice and never miss a beat! 

The velcro on corkers will ice up. Spurs kill my arches. I used to wear chains, but they just don't have enough traction, neither do the yaks. I've tried them all... MICROspikes are a bit pricey, but they are the best I've used.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> Zip screws
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yep if I wore mickey's I would screw the sole.

J-


----------



## Cedar River FinAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, screwing the bottom is the way to go! I just redid mine with fresh screws and washers for like $5. I use 1/2" screws with two washers as spacers for added bite.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

How big of screws can you use on Mickey's? I've thought about doing that, but am afraid to puncture the soul, ruin a good pair of boots.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I use #8*1/2 and put alittle silicone on the threads to helP hold them in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

